# Monitor - Empfehlung 27 Zoll / 144Hz / 1440p



## Cruach (22. Oktober 2015)

Hallo!

Vielleicht habt ihr ja ein paar Tipps!

1.) Wie hoch ist dein Kapital bzw. der Preisrahmen in dem du dich bewegen kannst?

Weiss nicht, würd mal sagen so 400 Euro?! 

2.) Besitzt du noch einen alten Monitor bei dem du dir nicht sicher bist, ob sich ein Upgrade bzw. Neukauf lohnen würde?

Aktuell nutze ich einen Dell 2311H. Der würde dann als 2. Monitor dienen.

3.) Welche Grafikkarte ist in deinem PC verbaut? (Wichtig bezüglich der Auflösung!)

Im November kaufe ich eine Sapphire R9 390 Nitro.

4.) Wie sieht der geplante Verwendungszweck schwerpunktmäßig aus? Gaming, Film/Foto-Bearbeitung, Office oder Allround?

Gaming - hauptsächlich Shooter.

5.) Hast du spezielle Wünsche oder Anforderungen an das Produkt?

Toll wäre 27 Zoll, 144Hz und 1440p. Freesync ist kein Muss. Weiss aber nicht ob mein Preisrahmen dafür ausreicht. Nächstes Jahr steht ein PC - Neukauf an (Sommer / Herbst), da würde ich die Monitore dann übernehmen.


Danke!


----------



## Erok (22. Oktober 2015)

Hi 

der einzige, der hier ganz knapp in Frage kommen würde, kostet 470 Euro : https://geizhals.de/acer-predator-xg270huomidpx-um-hg0ee-001-a1216778.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Bei Amazon gebraucht ab 394 Euro abzugreifen : Acer Predator XG270HUomidpx 69 cm LED Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Greetz Erok


----------



## Cruach (22. Oktober 2015)

Ok, Planänderung. Muss der 27er bis zur PC - Neuanschaffung warten. Die Acer sollen ja recht "durchwachsen" sein. 

Was wäre denn ein empfehlenswerter 24er Full HD mit 144Hz?


----------



## Erok (22. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Acer ist sogar recht gut 

Und auch das Gegenstück mit G-Sync steht besser da was das technische betrifft, als der Asus ROG Swift 

Bei den 24 - Zöllern hingegen hat der Acer wohl Probleme mit Lichthöfen in der rechten unteren Ecke beim Bedien-Panel.

An Deiner Stelle würde ich den 27 - Zöller bei Amazon einfach mal kaufen, den Gebrauchten für 415 Euro. Der wäre ja dann "nur" 15 Euro über Deinem Budget.

Und wenn er Dir nicht gefällt, kannst ja bei Amazon problemlos zurück senden  Ein Test ist er auf jedenfall  wert 

Bei den 24er kann ich leider nicht viel zu sagen, da ich diese nicht weiter verfolgt habe, so sorry 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Cruach (3. November 2015)

Ich werd wohl vorerst doch nen 24er kaufen und bei der PC - Neuanschaffung auf nen 27er wechseln. In nem anderen Thread wird dieser Monitor empfohlen: https://geizhals.at/lg-electronics-24gm77-b-a1162929.html
Wollt jetzt nur nochmal nachfragen. Oder nen anderen 24er? 144Hz sollte er schon haben.

Danke!


----------



## JoM79 (3. November 2015)

Kaufen solange er noch noch verfügbar ist.
Ist zwar teuer geworden. aber man kriegt ihn eigentlich nirgends mehr zu kaufen.


----------



## Cruach (3. November 2015)

Hab den Monitor jetzt bestellt, leider war er nicht mehr auf Lager. Um den 8. November rum sollte er wieder zu haben sein. Hoffentlich klappts!


----------



## Cruach (12. November 2015)

Gestern ist der Monitor gekommen, heut hab ich meine Computerecke ein wenig erneuert. Monitore an die Wand und für ein bisschen Beleuchtung gesorgt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der LG gefällt mir von den Standardeinstellungen schon super. Bin mit dem Kauf sehr zufrieden! Die 144Hz merkt man schon am Desktop, gezockt hab ich damit noch nicht.


----------

